# Northeast pa cruise to show n go/ outback on 33.



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Decided to start this up again. 

Cruise to show n go from the outback steakhouse on route 33 near allentown before 78. 

Time: We leave at 8:30 
Location: Outback steakhouse on 33. 
Date: 4/15/12


----------



## 77hybrid (Mar 22, 2012)

:thumbup:ill most likely do it im pretty sure the two other guys with me will too


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

ill be there matt


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

yupp


----------



## MgVw09 (Jan 21, 2009)

ill be there.. hope ppl show up this used to be the stomping grounds.. now ppl are changing the location


----------



## C1tothe4B (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll be there and a few cars with me, I know last time they met at the barnes and nobles like 2 mins down 33 but we will play it be ear :thumbup:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Cool thanks for coming. I used to do this cruise little while back and I had 50-55 cars sometimes. It's pretty cool.

I'll be there early in my s4. Come say hi.


----------



## STR33TPULSE (May 24, 2008)

ill be there with a group:thumbup:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Sweet. There are a few others from Effor I know.


----------



## MgVw09 (Jan 21, 2009)

pics... or it didnt happen.. postem lol:beer:


----------



## mklllfresh (Apr 29, 2010)

any one have pictues or video of the cruise?


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

No we were to busy driving and paying attention to the road. Just kidding. A white miata was taking pics.


----------

